
Ramanujan’s First Letter to G.H.Hardy - jorgenveisdal
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/ramanujans-first-letter-to-g-h-hardy-1913-33244f545e80
======
truth_be_told
Neat. Great inspiration/motivation for those interested in Mathematics.

~~~
_martamoreno_
Is it though? It's about as inspiring as Albert Einstein is for physics
students. In general, taking inspiration from a genius is akin to the American
Dream of becoming a millionaire when starting as a dish washer. The world
doesn't work that way and most people will be happier and more successful by
not aiming for the stars...

Don't get me wrong though. Back in university I loved reading these things and
it is still nice to read them. But I would be careful to derive anything
beyond amazement from it. It can be very frustrating to see how much you
struggle with simple things, while some Indian clerk without any formal
education shows you how its done. And you have to admire Hardy's character for
not feeling the same way, or at least to a reasonable extend, not showing this
feeling.

~~~
ALittleLight
This reminds me of a parable I like.

A man once asked Mozart how to write a symphony. Mozart told him to study at
the conservatory for six or eight years, then apprentice with a composer for
four or five more years, then begin writing a few sonatas, pieces for string
quartets, piano concertos, etc. and in another four or five years he would be
ready to try a full symphony. The man said, "But Mozart, didn't you write a
symphony at age eight?"

Mozart replied, "Yes, but I didn't have to ask how."

------
stebann
Lovely piece of history.

